# RTB



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have had my Red Tailed Boa for about 5-6 months now. I started her off in a 48"x24"x18" tank, i knew at the time it was too big of a starter tank for a hatchling, and i had some troubles with the heat and humidity for the first couple weeks, but that all got worked out.

Anyways now she is around 3 feet long, and still growing like a week. I am just wonder what size do you think i should get her a new enclosure for her? I was thinking of moving her oput once she hits 5' long to either a 6'x2' enclosure, or one that is 5'x3', what do you guys think would be more appropriate for HER for life?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depends on what you have space for, really. Technically the 5x3 enclosure has more floor space than the 6x2. SO. I guess I would recommend that one.

What type of height are you looking at? That's important too. Make it at least 2 feet. 3 if you can.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

probably 4 feet high


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sounds pretty big.

I mean... depends on the snake though, right. Some would say the 6 footer is better because the snake could stretch out more? But either/or is good.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Yea i figured either would be enough room, she is only about 3 feet right now and in a 4 foot tank, so she has ton's of room for now.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have my rtb in a 40 gallon breeder right now. Not quite sure how long he is though - haven't measured him. But he was born back in April. So he's not a giant or anything. I'm looking at doing a nice custom cage for when he gets larger. But for now he's fine.

Some people say 'go big right away' but I like slowly upgrading my snakes. This way I have more control over temperature and such at the different sizes. And I have all the tanks sitting around anyway. I've got so many empties right now - everything from a 5 gal to a 90 gal. (I think it's 5, 2x10, 20, 40, 60 and a 90 LOL.) So it's no real issue for me, to say the least.

Plus when you're doing something custom you want it to look nice and be worth the time/effort/money that you're investing into it... I've actually been looking at some furniture items that could be converted into an enclosure. It would be more expensive but at the end of the day would be nice and match things that I already own... As an example, for my boa I'm looking at getting two of these:

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70103085

I already have two of these in the 'birch effect' colour and love them. By taking two I get the general shape. I can use the shelves to make a flooring to situate heat tape. And probably a back for it as well. There are holes in the shelves that I can use for securing the two together as well as installing lighting. It seems pretty cool to me, heh. Only thing I need to think about is the front - how I'm going to do doors. But that won't be very hard I don't think. Then just have to seal the inside for moisture and VOILA. In the end it gives me an enclosure sized 55"x30"x27" which I think will be good enough for my male. His lineage is pretty small growing. Got him from a private breeder - he's third gen captive born. To their knowledge none of the males in this line get more than about 5'. So looks good to me, heh. ANYWAY. Just some ideas.









Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Some good ideas man. Another option to think about is a cheap greenhouse from canadian tire or any other store like that. An old guy always comes into my work that has a 6foot female, and this is what he keeps her in, i thought it was a pretty good idea.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, but that consumes far too much space, makes me worry about escapes and also doesn't look very nice. I like my displays to look good. But it is an idea, nevertheless.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

ya she loves the tank she is in now, it is filled with wood and vines for her to climb, and also a few hiding caves for her.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I built a 6x2x2 enclosure for my RTB and she loves it. Perfect size imo


----------

